# Stripping an AW green AMX`



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I tried soaking in Pine-Sol to no avail. (It didn't even break the shine on the paint! :freak: )

Next I tried ELO. It did break the shine and take off the stripes but most of the green paint is still there. 

I would really like to get down to the base white plastic. What next?

Thanks.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Finger nail polish remover, with acetone.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't bother stripping JL/AW bodies anymore. I just remove the tampo's and paint. The paint they use is really hard to remove. Just over spraying is just plain easier. JMHO


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Will give it a try...*



JVerb said:


> Finger nail polish remover, with acetone.
> 
> Peace,
> Verb


Thanks, Verb. I will have to give the polish remover a try.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*In most cases...*



partspig said:


> I don't bother stripping JL/AW bodies anymore. I just remove the tampo's and paint. The paint they use is really hard to remove. Just over spraying is just plain easier. JMHO


Normally I would agree with you. But this car will be getting some modifications and I need a clean plastic base for my cutting and gooping. Thanks.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it's that AMXs are very tough. lol You might need a sandblaster.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*You nailed it...*



1970AMX said:


> I think it's that AMXs are very tough. lol You might need a sandblaster.


If this AMX is half as tough as its paint, it will last forever in a demolition derby! :dude:

I tried the fingernail polish remover with acetone and it barely takes the shine off. I then used 'gentle' fingernail polish remover (no acetone) and am making headway. But every square millimeter is a rough rubbing battle.

The first AMX (white with red stripes) was a piece of cake. A short soak in Pine-Sol and the paint simply slid off. But this green one is proving to be a bit more stubborn. I had hoped to get most of the modeling done on them today but I will be lucky to get both of them stripped today. :tongue:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have used Scale coat,, can't say on a Green AMX , but it seemed to work better than ELO.. 
CJ


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I am looking forward to what you are going to do with it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm with CJ on this one. I've been using ScaleCoat ll on plastics, seems to work pretty good, it may take overnight for AW stuff. Some AFX/Tyco stuff comes off same day. Washes off with water. I would test it on resin bodies before dunking, seems to soften them up...As always, opinions may vary, same as results!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That is super paint. Are you asking about light green or the dark green?
This was a dark green Nova I stripped with fresh Pine-Sol.










It took days of soaking to get it this far. I kinda like it like this now.

The only cars I've seen stripped cleanly down to the plastic are the chrome cars.
Maybe you could get a chrome AMX?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Never stripped that particular paint; but I have not found much that soaking in denatured alcohol will not lift in fairly short order.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ldthomas seems you,ve tried just about everything. but let me add a try this. go back to a fresh dunking in pine sol but this time put it the bright sunlite! seems i,ve good results when you add in some hot sun. after seeing prob yer having with the green (dark)i think i,ll leave mine in stock color. good luck


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Try stripping the dark blue Suburban. :freak: rr


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I have most of it rubbed off. But the last nasty bit will get a soaking in denatured alcohol. If I still have problems, I will get some ScaleCoat II. The saga continues...

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Denatured alcohol is what I used on an A/W Camaro (red w/flames). I had to do it twice,over night the second time, but eventually, most all came off with a little scrubbing with an old toothbrush and a tooth pick.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Try stripping the dark blue Suburban. :freak: rr


Not to brag or anything (  ) but, this was a dark blue Subruban at one time....Yeah I'm just good that way.  Love those Suburbans!!




























I do a Pine Sol soak and scrub first and then use Testors ELO that come in a large can at Hobby Stores for about $10.00. "Easy Lift Off" is my solution of choice but, Hilltop uses something else that works very well also. Pine Sol never gets all the paint off but, most of it. ELO just finishes it off for me.

If you strip all that paint off you can get better than AW paint results with an Airbrush. All that detail is just waiting to get seen. 

This bug started out as a Pink JL Pullback and now resides at Video Jimmys House of Customs.



















My custom slot car building time has slipped away from me right now...dang. 
Hope to get to some more customs after this Cub Scout Space Derby is over this Saturday.

Bob...painting is fun...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

bobhch said:


> My custom slot car building time has slipped away from me right now...dang.
> Hope to get to some more customs after this Cub Scout Space Derby is over this Saturday.
> 
> Bob...painting is fun...zilla




Probably my Favourite build of yours. I wish I'd had the $$$ to bid on it. Thanks for the pics... I'm going to have to add it to my list of clones. BTW Where did the gun barrels originate?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

No luck with the denatured alcohol. Back to the 'gentle' Revlon fingernail polish remover. That did the most good. I have the evil green AMX body soaking right now. Most of the flat surfaces now show white. I need to/want to get the green out of all the detail work so that it will be nice and crisp when I move forward.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

JMHO, but I think that you should go to the grocery store or Wall Mart and buy a can of Easy Off Oven Cleaner. It is THE stuff that I use most all of the time. It usually does not fail me, even on JL/AW stuff. You just have to let it "soak" longer sometimes a few days. Make sure that you use a real stiff bristle toothbrush to do your scrubbing. Even trimming the bristles to make them shorter and stiffer helps. I used the oven cleaner to strip some series one pullback willy's a while back. If I remember correctly, I soaked them for nearly a week before they met the brush. When you wash the stuff off, WEAR GLOVES, use warm water and a little Dawn on the brush. Have some gooey fun!! LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Probably my Favourite build of yours. I wish I'd had the $$$ to bid on it. Thanks for the pics... I'm going to have to add it to my list of clones. BTW Where did the gun barrels originate?


plymouth71....thanks for the praise. It was alot of fun to create too.

The gun barrels came from a 1/32 Red Baron plane model kit purchased at the Hobby Store. The rear wing was built from plastic and liquid goop. An AFX slotted Ansen front rim sanded down replaced the JL version up on the roof. 

For the paint job a silver base coat first, then a transparent orange followed up with a light Candy Red Transparent final spray.

Bob...working on a Blue Max version (will finish it someday)...zilla


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Lesson learned...*

Do NOT soak a JL body in Revlon 'gentle' fingernail polish remover! The body turns to mush quicker than the paint does. :freak:

Live and learn...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dug up this link and it names a bunch...*

http://theclubhouse1.net/FAQ/stripping.htm

Maybe try the Scalecoat II next time. Grab a can and keep it in the cupboard. Hilltop's crew swears by it. I have yet to try mine, but our next project here that requires stripping... we *will* be using it. :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Nuther Dave!! That stuff works pretty good! Hilltop recommended it me! I find that it works really well! :wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> http://theclubhouse1.net/FAQ/stripping.htm
> 
> Maybe try the Scalecoat II next time. Grab a can and keep it in the cupboard. Hilltop's crew swears by it. I have yet to try mine, but our next project here that requires stripping... we *will* be using it. :thumbsup:


"DITTO" on the Scalecoat II. Randy also turned me on to it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Win!! I thought you used Windex!!??////?????


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I tried melting the paint off on a couple of JL bodies using fire once 
....that didn't work very well. l lol

Bob...Corn Flakes...zilla


----------

